# Need advice on T/C Omega mounts



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everybody! My first newbie post here.

I recently purchased an older NIB T/C Omega with the "style 1" T/C (not the Williams) rear sight. I am looking to put a 3x9x40 Burris FFII on top, and am wondering about the pros and cons of the available mounts. (Low, med, high, see-thru, etc.)
Suggestions and/or issues from anyone here having experience with Gorilla, Weaver, DZ, or any other set-ups would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

CC


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

I also have an older Omega, and mounted a picatinni type rail on it. Unfortunatly I never mounted anything on the rail but, can see over it and use the open sights.


----------

